# No Carbon In Filters?



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

I've been reading a lot on here lately and notice a lot of posts telling people to not use carbon in their filters. Is there a reason for this. I have a HOB filter and just bought an FX5 for my biological filtration in my planted tank. Is carbon not necessary?


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

From what ive been reading, the carbon is for chemical filtration. So its only really needed to removing medication from the water. But some guys swear by it, sayin it makes the water crystal clear, some say it clouds the water. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks, think i'm going to stop buying those pre-made filters with carbon in them and use filter floss instead for my mechanical filtration. In my FX5, should I use the water polishing pads? Are they worth it?


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Good idea for the mech filtration. I like using the fine filter floss for fine mech filtration and it does provide alot of surface area for more bacteria growth.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

ussoldierforhire said:


> Thanks, think i'm going to stop buying those pre-made filters with carbon in them and use filter floss instead for my mechanical filtration. In my FX5, should I use the water polishing pads? Are they worth it?


do NOT use the polishing pads. they clog after days of use. all you need in your fx5 is Fluval bio max in all three trays. leave the original sponges in.

ive had mine running for about a year with the bio max with no problems.


----------



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

PhantastickFish said:


> Thanks, think i'm going to stop buying those pre-made filters with carbon in them and use filter floss instead for my mechanical filtration. In my FX5, should I use the water polishing pads? Are they worth it?


do NOT use the polishing pads. they clog after days of use. all you need in your fx5 is Fluval bio max in all three trays. leave the original sponges in.

ive had mine running for about a year with the bio max with no problems.
[/quote]

Thanks for the info! I put the polishing pad in to clear up my water, but will be taking them out soon and just have the BIOmax. This filter is working great!


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I stopped using carbon years ago, but there are times when it comes in handy, like setting up a new tank, removing medication, or if you have an overstocked tank using carbon helps. For a healthy and normally stocked tank with adequate mech & bio filtration it really is not necessary. I always keep a jug of carbon around though just in case.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Carbon is for chemical filtration and should only be used when removing medications from your tank


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

took the words outta my mouth K


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

You can use carbon if you choose to though make sure to keep replacing it when needed. I don't use chemical filtration and all you really need is biological for the fish and mechanical for you. Chemical filtration such as absorbants are often used too much as a backup plan to counteract lazyness and lack of proper maitnence. Basically I suggest ample biomedia and sufficient waterchanges.


----------

